# Alternative stand for 60L Nano Cube



## pepedopolous (26 May 2011)

Ahoj aquascapers!

Please can you help me with my choice of cabinet? 

I'm planning to get a Dennerle Nano Cube 60 litre (38*38*43)

As you can see this tank has quite a large depth and most small aquarium cabinets are around 30cm whereas I need 40.
So, what about a cheap bedside table? 

This one from Ikea http://goo.gl/sbHc3 seems plausible (not that I like the colour!). However, do you think it could actually support the weight of a 60 litre cube?

I prefer the looks of this one http://goo.gl/gbPoG but the looking at the legs doesn't fill me with confidence about it's weight carrying capacity...

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 May 2011)

i would say the first one would be more stable due to the low legs.  If the flat top is at risk of bowing you could always brace it with a length of wood inside.  Dont get them wet on the edges either as they are chipboard in places.  Gerneral ikea stuff is pretty strong and well made


----------



## pepedopolous (27 May 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, I think the first one should do it. I'll keep an eye out for other options though. Unfortunately it's gonna be a few months before I can put this plan in action as I'm moving house.


----------

